# Sony Xes



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sony XES full system in boxes P1 T1 C1 X1 RARE ITEM - eBay (item 250797495364 end time Apr-05-11 20:43:31 PDT)

Stumbled across this.


----------

